# Digital vs Analog oder PWM Wandler



## langer711 (23 April 2012)

Hallo Leutz
Ich müsste einen 0-10 Volt Analogausgang erstellen.
Ich weis, ich könnte einfach eine Analog-Ausgangskarte verwenden und fertig, aber die kosten nunmal ordentlich Geld.
Ich hab aber in meiner Anwendung den Vorteil, das sich das Signal niemals sprunghaft ändert, sondern es sogar von Vorteil ist, wenn sich eine Anpassung sehr langsam ergibt.
Im konkreten Fall gehts um eine Drehzahlregelung eines Lüfters, der ohnehin permanent rund um die Uhr läuft und nur jede Minute von der Rehzahl her angepasst werden muss (Klimaregelung)

Von daher kam ich auf die Idee, einfach einen digitalen Ausgang zu verwenden.
High = schneller
low = langsamer

Gesamt-Pulszeit z.B. 5 sek
1 sek high + 4 sek low würde dann 20% Drehzahl ergeben.

Frage: Gibt es solche Module schon fertig zu kaufen oder muss ich sowas selbst erst "erfinden" ?


----------



## thomass5 (23 April 2012)

Vielleicht könntest du damit http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17311&promotionareaSearchDetail=005 was erfinden...  Gibt es auch in anderen Werten und mit Platine...

Thomas


----------



## tnt369 (23 April 2012)

digital ausgang 24V => Spannungsteiler 24V/10V => diode => großer Elko
damit läßt sich einfach per pwm ein spannungssignal erstellen.
nachteil ist hierbei ein leicht schwankendes Analogsignal (hängt von der kapazität, den widerständen und der taktzeit ab)
und der verlauf ist nicht linear sondern eine e-kurve (könnte in der cpu liniearisiert werden).


----------



## langer711 (23 April 2012)

Danke Danke für die Antworten 
Ich schau mir gleich mal des Bauteil bei Conrad an 
@tnt
Ja, die gleiche Idee hatte ich auch so in etwa, aber wenn der Kondensator geladen ist hab ich natürlich ganz andere Entladungszeiten/Beladungszeiten, als wenn er entladen ist.
Drum die Überlegung, ob man es nicht eleganter lösen kann.

Gibts vielleicht sowas wie "Spannungsunabhängige Wiederstände" die immer z.B. 20 mA durchlassen, egal wie hoch die Spannung ist ?
Naja... wird schon.
Danke bis hierhin 

Josef


----------



## det (17 Mai 2012)

Hallo langer,

was Du suchst ist ein RC4151 z.B. von Fairchild. Ist ein U - f - U Wandler. Saug Dir mal das Datasheet. Sind nur ein paar Bauteile nötig und kostet nicht viel. Ob es das schon fertig aufgebaut gibt? Ich denke schon. Bei RS Components gibt es reichlich Wandler aller Sorten und Güten. Die haben das evt.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Cassandra (18 Mai 2012)

langer711 schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz
> Ich müsste einen 0-10 Volt Analogausgang erstellen.
> Ich weis, ich könnte einfach eine Analog-Ausgangskarte verwenden und fertig, aber die kosten nunmal ordentlich Geld.
> Ich hab aber in meiner Anwendung den Vorteil, das sich das Signal niemals sprunghaft ändert, sondern es sogar von Vorteil ist, wenn sich eine Anpassung sehr langsam ergibt.
> ...



Hallo Langer,

 echt hart, wenn man sich eine SPS, aber nicht die passenden Karten leisten kann.
 Währst du mit einem Microcontroller nicht besser beraten?   ;-)

 Wenn dein Umrichter nicht das absolute Billigmodell ist, hat es garantiert eine Funktion, mit der du per Eingang a) die Drehzahl langsam erhöhen und mit Eingang b) langsam senken kannst. Sieh mal in der Anleitung nach einem Elektronischem Motorpotentiometer oder ähnlichem...

 LG Cassandra  
PS: Aufpassen, dass die „Rehzahl“ nicht zu hoch wird, sonst steigen dir die Tierschützer aufs Dach!


----------



## langer711 (21 Mai 2012)

Richtig, Cassandra.
Ich war in der Zwischenzeit schon drauf gekommen, aber eben das wollt ich hier den freundlichen Helferlein noch eben mitteilen, damit irgendwann der Nächste, der an diesem Problem sitzt, eine Lösung findet.

Ich habs also mit einem Digitaleingang gelöst, der ne FestFrequenz anfährt plus zwei Digitaleingängen, die dann in 0.1 Hz Schritten beschleunigen oder verlangsamen.

ABER: es gibt sicherlich auch Anwendungen für die anderen Beispiele, eben dann, wenn man zwar 0..10 V braucht, aber nicht für einen FU, sondern irgendein Stellglied, Dimmer oder sonstwas.

Und deswegen: Ein herzliches Dankeschön !


----------

